#ubuntu-co 2011-05-02
<Juan_off> alguien que me ayude porfavor
<Juan_off> tengo un grave problema
<k-milogars> ola
<Stoneangel> buenas noches, alguien me puede colaborar? desde hace un par de días no puedo ver los mensajes de los bots en el irc
<k-milogars> que pagina es buena para crear cuestionario de evaluacion
<mongrelion> Stoneangel: quizás lo tengas ignorado
<mongrelion> Stoneangel: /unignore kubot 
<mongrelion> Stoneangel: /unignore locobot_5 
<Stoneangel> mi lista de ignorados está en blanco mongrelion 
<mongrelion> ok
<mongrelion> formatea entonces tu equipo. Puede ser que el caché se haya trabado
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, Andphe \o como vamos?
<Andphe> bien o no?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, bien... acomodando lo suyo! ahorita de camino a la oficina le envio eso!
<Andphe> bien, gracias
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, uds tiene algun artwork de un pendon ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no :S ...tocaría buscar el q usaron en el pendon de bogota
<Andphe> je me tienen moderado en la lista
<Andphe> por aletoso <?>
<kuadrosx> Andphe: :O
<kuadrosx> igual no hay ninguno de los admins
<Andphe> no recuerdo haber estado moderado
<Andphe> que habre dicho ?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: debe ser que violaste la santa netiqueta
<Andphe> a mi me gusta la etiqueta
<Andphe> y la uso pa todos mis correos
<Andphe> :|
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-03
<carlosgonzalca> buenos dias
<carlosgonzalca> saludos desde Pasto (Nariño)
<carlosgonzalca> tengo una consulta, a ver si me pueden ayudar
<carlosgonzalca> espero puedan responderme por aca
<carlosgonzalca> bueno soy usuario intermedio de ubuntu
<carlosgonzalca> lo uso para mi trabajo en redes
<carlosgonzalca> soy ing. de soporte de telecomunicaciones
<carlosgonzalca> hasta la version 10.10 no tuve inconvenientes con el modulo 8021q
<Andphe> buenos dias carlosgonzalca 
<carlosgonzalca> un segundo por favor
<carlosgonzalca> bueno básicamente mi inquietud es que el modulo 8021q al cargarlo con modprobe
<carlosgonzalca> funiciona ok
<carlosgonzalca> no da ningun error, pero al crear las VLANS vconfig add eth0 231
<carlosgonzalca> se crea la subinterfaz, pero al hacer un ping sobre esa interfaz tengo intermitencia
<carlosgonzalca> no funciona como en 10.10
<Andphe> kuadrosx, quitame la moderacion pues
<Andphe> yo soy buena persona
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> yo no soy admin
<kuadrosx> vee yo ayer te iba a decir algo sobre eso
<kuadrosx> algunas cosas de la netiqueta parace ser para mostrar que eres elite, que solo tu sabes hacer las cosas ...
<kuadrosx> en fin, me son bastante molestas las personas que se quejan porque alguien hace toposting
<Andphe> como asi? no entendi
<Andphe> pero el top posting es maluco
<Andphe> :S
<kuadrosx> o bueno, mejor dicho los comentarios
<kuadrosx> neeee
<Andphe> claro que es mas maluco que alguien escriba solo pa decir
<Andphe> no haga top posting 
<kuadrosx> yo no le veo el problema
<Andphe> :D
<kuadrosx> es peor cuando mandan todo un hilo en un email para decir
<kuadrosx> +1
<kuadrosx> o una chorrada asi que ni se ve
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> tb
<Andphe> en colibri si que es aburridor el topposting
<Andphe> porque son como 20 mensajes
<Andphe> y le dan reply sin editarlos
<Andphe> y fuera de eso responden arriba
<Andphe> y entonces uno no sabe a que le estan respondiendo
<kuadrosx> bueno yo leo todo en linea
<kuadrosx> y contesto al final :P
<Andphe> deberian moderar a kuadrosx  y no a mi 
<Andphe> :\
<Andphe> yo soy gente de bien
<kuadrosx> yo ya no volvi a comentar nada
<kuadrosx> que pereza
<Andphe> estas desganao ?
<carlosgonzalca> buenas tardes a todos
<carlosgonzalca> soy yo nuevamente saludos desde PASTO Nariño
<carlosgonzalca> en la mañana ingrese, que tuve un tiempo disponible
<carlosgonzalca> espero me puedan ayudar por aca
<carlosgonzalca> alguno de ustedes ha trabajaado con el modulo 8021q para manejo de VLANS??
<carlosgonzalca> hola??
<carlosgonzalca> por favor alguien me puede ayudar??
<carlosgonzalca> hola??
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-04
<cyberalejo17> Hola a todos :D
<cyberalejo17>  tengo una pregunta, instalé Wine, puedo usarla en mi cuenta, pero no quiero que otra cuenta del pc pueda. ¿Que tengo que hacer?
<Reisilver> ummmmmmmm
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> imagino que wine está habilitada en ambas cuentas
<Reisilver> de usuario
<Reisilver> esto es algo relacionado http://debianpy.blogspot.com/2009/06/hacer-accesible-wine-para-varios.html
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<cyberalejo17> voy a verlo...
<cyberalejo17> mucha gracias
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses Buenas!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, \o
<Lamusj> como va todo, SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, hay... el dia estuvo "movido" 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, cazando trolles venecos junto al IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Lamusj> Hahahhaaa 
<Reisilver> hoola
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, \o
<SergioMeneses> soy solo yo o a uds Gwiber les come bastantes recursos?
<Reisilver> hola
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, ?
<Reisilver> chau
<Reisilver> XD broma
<Reisilver> tienes problemas con Gwiber
<Reisilver> cómo les va el nuevo ubuntu 11.04?¿
<Reisilver> SergioMeneses: qué tal ubuntu 11.04?¿
<cyberalejo17> lo que no me gusta es que unity pida muuuuucho.
<cyberalejo17> me falta probar el 3d a ver que tal....
<cyberalejo17> 2d
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, bien bien :D jeje la uso con Lxde :D
<IngForigua> que paso
<Lamusj> gnome 3 pide mas recursos, no?
<Reisilver> qué tanto?¿
<Reisilver> cyberalejo17 : qué hardware tienes ?¿
<cyberalejo17> 512 MB de ram, procesador Intel M.... es Un portatil del 2003
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, si pide arto
<SergioMeneses> es mas consume hasta mas bateria
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pero ya los desarrolladores andan trabajando en eso
<cyberalejo17> si, eso leí, pero es por el kernell
<SergioMeneses> ...personalmente creo q lo solucionan pronto :D
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, se pasa el modulo del kernel y sale
<SergioMeneses> bueno es un decir xDF
<cyberalejo17> si. con la mano de desarrolladores que le meten mano al codigo, no lo dudo ;)
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, = alejandro de tulua?
<cyberalejo17> tulua? no Tunja
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, oks... jejeje
<cyberalejo17> jeje
<SergioMeneses> muchachos todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<cyberalejo17> Se ve iteresante...
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, invitado!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, muchachos todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<cyberalejo17> Y cómo se hace?
<Lamusj> Gracias! :)
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, en la wiki estan las instrucciones :D
<SergioMeneses> solo necesitas entrar a un canal irc y sale :D
<cyberalejo17> ya
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses Ok! estare hay! xD
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, eso!
<cyberalejo17> Listo, añadido a favoritos dentro de mi cliente IRC
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, eso!ç
<SergioMeneses> ..por cierto casi cumplo años, todos invitados https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_FFZyATk34lU/Tb3AcFTCoTI/AAAAAAAAAR4/3bgsSJxtDYg/s640/DSCN1083.JPG
<Reisilver> y que sean muchos años más tío
<cyberalejo17> jajaja
<cyberalejo17> Severo!
<Reisilver> XD
<cyberalejo17> Ya lo publicaste en el grupo del face? a ver que dicen?
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, no xD
<SergioMeneses> me lo paso un amigo xD
<Reisilver> veo que ubuntu-ve y ubuntu-co tienen buenas relaciones
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, casi no abro el FB
<Reisilver> me alegro que se lleven bien
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, tenemos buenas relaciones con todos!
<SergioMeneses> la comunidad hispana de ubuntu colabopra mucho
<SergioMeneses> *colabora
<Reisilver> ubuntu-es XD
<Reisilver> suena bien
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, ubuntu-es no es ubuntu-españa es ubuntu-español
<SergioMeneses> ese es un problema como la ambigüedad con el free del software libre :S
<Reisilver> jejejejejejeje XD
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-españa es ubuntu-es-es
<SergioMeneses> intenta entrando a ese canal y veras
<SergioMeneses> #ubuntu-es-es
<SergioMeneses> Reisilver, El topic para #ubuntu-es-es es Canal del LoCoTeam Español
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, no sabía lo de es-es
<Guest85369> Disculpen, una pregunta: este es el meeting para tratar lo del grupo de estudio?
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, saludos
<Guest85369> Hola
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, si este es el canal... pero la mayoria no podia asi q no se confirmo :S
<Guest85369> mmmm, bueno, animo 
<Guest85369> estaré pendiente..
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, mira
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, estas invitado https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Guest85369> gracias
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, eso!
<Guest85369> Bn, vuelvo en 20 ninutos
<Guest85369> si no es muy tarde, por supuesto
<SergioMeneses> Guest85369, eso!
<SergioMeneses>  para los que estan interesados en ir instruyendose en LPI certification 101 aqui esta el enlace para la descarga del manual http://tinyurl.com/6ebo9xq
<cyberalejo17> :D
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, es el servidor, o es el archivo, pero creo que algo va mal....
<cyberalejo17> archivo dañado
<cyberalejo17> Encontré un simulador:
<cyberalejo17> http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpisim/lpi.html
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, ya lo iba a linkear xD
<cyberalejo17> jeje, te gane ;)
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, Which command will show how much free disk space is available in the current directory? 
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification/the_lpic_program/lpic_1/exam_101_sample_questions
<cyberalejo17> Cuanto vale la certificación?
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, lo tengo en la punta de la lengua...
<SergioMeneses> cyberalejo17, no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> pero es cara
<SergioMeneses> hace algun tiempo la habia visto
<Guest85369> Edwin G, esta conectado?
<Guest85369> Bueno, adios a todos...
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<Andphe> spam !
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, lol... es difusión q es !=
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> velo, velo
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jajaja 
<SergioMeneses> venga alguno ha manejado openerp?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: cuando es llo de la semana ubuntera?
<kuadrosx> pongalo en el topic pues
<sergioam> kuadrosx, la proxima semana
<sergioam> :s SergioMeneses se quedo on en la casa
<kuadrosx> sergioam: okay :P
<kuadrosx> avisa el dia.... antesito pa acordarse :P
<sergioam> hollman, ping
<sergioam> kuadrosx, vamos a mencionar de nuevo shapado en una charla de soporte
<sergioam> :D
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> sergioam: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/unanswered
<kuadrosx> :P
<sergioam> kuadrosx, guardado :D
<hollman> sergioam, busy there
<sergioam> http://novatillasku.com/2011/05/04/pack-launchers-creado-por-ubuntu-uruguay/ va mejorando el unity!
<kuadrosx> hollman: tenes alguna referencia del internet movil de uff?
<kuadrosx> aa pero solo se puede desde el celular'
<kuadrosx> ?
<joe2011> helo necesito ayuda con un programa de wine que borre el acceso del escritorio y ahora nose como ejecutarlo
<joe2011> helo necesito ayuda con un programa de wine que borre el acceso del escritorio y ahora nose como ejecutarlo
<Andphe> wine elnombredelprograma.exe
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-05
<ing-> buenas una ayuda
<ing-> instale ubuntu 11.04 con unity
<ing-> quiero poner la terminal en el escritorio 
<ing-> como lo puedo hacer
<Andphe> con el boton derecho sobre el escritorio
<Andphe> elegis crear lanzador en el menu contextual
<Andphe> cuando te salga el cuadro de dialogo de crear lanzador
<Andphe> en el campo comando pone gnome-terminal
<Andphe> y en los otros campos pone lo que guste
<ing-> me dice no existe el fichero
<Andphe> habra quedado mal escrita ?
<Andphe> aca funciona bien
<Andphe> gnome-terminal
<ing-> en comando: que se escribe
<Andphe> gnome-terminal
<hollman> alguna forma de bajar todo un albun de fotos de facebook desde ubuntu ??
<hollman> Andphe, arescorpio asnos_ausente gremly Juankof Lamusj m4v patcito senekis ??
 * Andphe no tiene facebook
 * asnos_ausente tampoco
<hollman> Andphe, asnos_ausente estan out
<hollman> jejejejejeje
<Lamusj> hollman, yo los bajo asi http://blogger-recursos.blogspot.com/2010/06/como-descargar-un-album-completo-en.html
<Andphe> je
<hollman> Lamusj, que peligro
<Lamusj> jajajaja hollman para lo importante que tengo en el fb! :\
<hollman> Lamusj, jejeje
<hollman> venga
<hollman> y el zip que descarga es con las imagenes en jpg o algo asi ?
<Lamusj> jpg
<Lamusj> hollman, igual si no estoy mal firefox, chrome tienen plug ins para descargar albunes
<Lamusj> es mas seguro!
<Lamusj> http://www.dosbit.com/general/facepad-descarga-albumes-completos-de-facebook hollman !
<hollman> no no estan para ff4
<Lamusj> :s
<javier__> como poner un usuario a un grupo
<Andphe> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Usuarios_y_grupos
<Andphe> dele una revisada a lo mejor ahi esta lo que busca
<joehaveacuestion> porque no puedo ver mi red ! las ips, y dns estan bien tambien el nombre de la red... pero ahora no puedo ver el laptop con xp
<joehaveacuestion> aqui como  que nunca ayudann... deberian preconfigurar el room ubuntu-es ....
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-07
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<kuadrosx> que pereza con ese spamer de interneteune :/
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: [U-co] Apoyo UBUNTU
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pase cuale es el canal del openweek pa no tener que abrir el link :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :S
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, #ubuntu-charlas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: aa es que todavia no es :P
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jeje lee el link :S empezamos este lunes :D
<kuadrosx> se
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: a vise el lunes que a mi se me olvida
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: a que hora de aca inicia?
<kuadrosx> a ver si alcanzo a estar conectado
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, empieza a las 5pm de Colombia
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ok, toes si alcanzo :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso! ...por poco y me traigo a jono bacon a q nos hablara un rato xD
<SergioMeneses> pero como nos cruzamos con la UDS paila :S
<kuadrosx> jeje
<kuadrosx> ya regreso... comida /o/
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso!
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, dinner time xD
<asnos_ausente> buenas algun metodo para configurar unos botones adicionales del raton
<Andphe> buen recurso ---> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<Andphe> casi los mismo en español http://www.genbeta.com/a-fondo/unity-shell-a-fondo-i-descripcion-general-y-atajos-de-teclado
<Andphe> http://www.genbeta.com/linux/unity-shell-a-fondo-ii-configuracion-y-modificaciones
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<aristicol> Hola buen dia para todos
<k-milogars> buen dia
<pacho106> Tengo una duda con ubuntu 10.10
<pacho106> es ue soy principiante 
<pacho106> pero quiero ver q driver estan instalados 
<pacho106> y cuales me faltan 
<k-milogars_> facil
<k-milogars_> lspci
<pacho106> la lista que me sale 
<pacho106> son las q me faltan 
<pacho106> o tengo instaldos 
<k-milogars_> vallas a Sistema>Administracion>Controladores de Hardware
<pacho106> aca me sale Controladores adicionales 
<k-milogars_> sip
<k-milogars_> mire ud como es nuevo
<pacho106> me sale que no estoy usando ningun dispositivo 
<k-milogars_> ok estonce ya tiene todos los drivers
<pacho106> Ok muchas gracias 
<Lamusj> Buenos dias !!
<Lamusj> Alguien sabe que programa me abra archivos .ai ? 
<nikopoll>  hola [14:38] <@nikopoll>  soy  nuevo en ubuntu 11.04   y quisiera configurar conky al quien me dice done encontrar esta info
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-08
<Bushido> Hola
<Bushido> ./ #linux-es
<Bushido> ./#linux-es
<efectos2008> hola
<ScientistRoN> mwahaha
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES 
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! http://bit.ly/aY9AIY #uowes RT
<lapen2> hola buenas
<lapen2> como hago para ver mi web cam en compaq cq40 505
<lapen2> para saber que es funcionando correctamente por que no se si tiene los controladores o hay que instalarle algguno
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-30
<MHV> ya se tienen noticias sobre el lio con tarjetas wifi?
<MHV> Con la LTS
<k-milogars> no
<juanmarquez> don fabian MagiFab un saludo desde Colombia
<MagicFab> juanmarquez, o/
<SergioMeneses> juanmarquez, como vamos?
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-02
<b3torojas> hey, Q tal. necesito ayuda. quien me socorre??
<b3torojas> se me fue la luz en medio de la instalacion de ubuntu 12.04!!
<Bobesponja> hello lina
<JHOSMAN> Lina como te fue? 
<andresmmujica> --
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-03
<Efer_Osorio> hola
<Efer_Osorio> alguien sabe como instalar un moden ysb de tigo en ubuntu 12?
<willfrand> Que tal amigos, tengo la version 11.04 de ubuntu, quiero actualizar a la 12.04 sin tener que pasar por la 11.10, saben como se hace??
<SergioMeneses> willfrand, no pasara por 11.10
<SergioMeneses> de una vez actualiza el respositorio a 12.04
<SergioMeneses> escriba en la consola: sudo apt-get dist-update
<willfrand> sergio, update? o upgrade
<SergioMeneses> willfrand, upgrade
<SergioMeneses> :D
<willfrand> ok sergio, gracias
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-04
<SergioMeneses> OT: muchachos les recomiendo http://www.radio3hp.com/
<Adalid_Negro> aqui aún vive alguien?
<Adalid_Negro>  =)
<SergioMeneses> Adalid_Negro: ya listo para dormir :S
<Adalid_Negro> ahhh rebien que hay de nuevo?
<Adalid_Negro> Por cierto como se hace para que una app quede ejecutandose al inicio en gnome 3.2?
<DQ177> Hola hollman
<hollman> hola DQ177 
<DQ177> Bien, Holman tengo una inquietud referente al grub
<DQ177> me podrias ayudar o algun otro compañero que tenga experiencia en grub
<DQ177> es que se me escapan un poco los conceptos de lisatado de discos y esas vainas
<hollman> ps no se mucho
<hollman> pero google si
<hollman> lanza la pregunta
<DQ177> es que a mi cuñadita le gusta ubuntu desde que se lo instale 9.04 y ahora tiene el 10.10 pero su familia la jode por el win2
<DQ177> entonces le regale un HD de 80gb para el win2 y le instale win2 alli pero ahora nos e como hacer para que el arranque me de la opcion de win2 o ubuntu
<DQ177> osea ubuntu ya esta en un hd de 80gb y win en otro de 80gb cada uno aparte, (no particion) bueno particion c y d en win2
<DQ177> entocnes leyendo me dice que debo modificar el grub y buen llegoal grub pero no se que modificar exactamente ya que no son en el mismo hd si no diferentes
<hollman> ni idea
<hollman> pere miramos ...
<DQ177> si me entiendes?
<DQ177> ok
<hollman> esos problemas de grub lso he solucionado con super grub disk
<hollman> pero no se si en este caso sirva
<hollman> me imagino que si
<hollman> DQ177, si, entiendo 
<DQ177> jum
<DQ177> yo tengo un cd de gparted pero la verdad lo arranque y le di que autoconfigurara y se bloqueo :D
<hollman> DQ177, es mejor con super grub
<DQ177> ok
<hollman> si mal no estoy toca dejar el disco de win2 como primario
<hollman> y el de U como secundario
<DQ177> pero ese no es para recuperar cuando el win2 y el ubuntu estan en el mismo hD?
<hollman> inicias por Ubuntu y le das sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<hollman> o con el super grub disk y listo
<hollman> DQ177, el hace reconocimiento de discos y arregla el grub 
<DQ177> ok voy a leer acerca de ese
<DQ177> dice que se puede desde usb tambien a ver que sale , gracias Hollman
<DQ177> Hola
<DQ177> Quien me ayuda con un problema en el grub
<DQ177> hice l que hollman me dijo pero o resulto
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-05
<k-milogars> buenas
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars: saludos
<k-milogars> k tal
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<k-milogars> batallando con un picostation
<k-milogars> que no me deja acceder a su configuracion
<tkw-one> el canal de los muertos vivientes
<SergioMeneses> lol
<k-milogars> sabes configurar esa vaina
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars: no :S 
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> bogota mesh no tiene canal
<tkw-one> lo que es este canal y el -ar ... parecen una parodia del renacer de los muertos vivientes.... apenas si hay señales de vida..... jajaja
<SergioMeneses> k-milogars: y no pregunto por la lista?
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> pero no responden
<Guest94204> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-06
<ubuntu> hola, que tal a todos, ubuntu 12 se ve genial, lo acabo de instalar, pero tengo problemas con la barra de aplicaciones, no me sale ninguna, y no se como solucionarlo
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-29
<erick> hola
<Guest29004> alguien habla español??
<Bushido> Alguien ?
<kuadrosx> Bushido: todos
<Bushido> Necesito ayuda
<kuadrosx> Bushido: pregunta a ver si sabemos
<Bushido> CUando quiero instalar un programa me sale este error  installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new': No such file or directory
<Guest29004> jajajajaj ok graciass haganme un favorr tengo una preguntaa cual es la ultima version de ubuntu?
<Bushido> 13.04
<Guest29004> ok
<Guest29004> gracias
<Bushido> kuadrosx: Sabes por que me sale ese error en centro de software de ubuntu ?
<kuadrosx> ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<kuadrosx> Bushido: has en una terminal, lo pegas en http://pastie.org
<kuadrosx> si no es muy largo lo pegas aca
<Bushido> ok
<Bushido> ls: no se puede acceder a /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<kuadrosx> que raro
<kuadrosx> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<kuadrosx> Bushido: ↑
<kuadrosx> Bushido: dale sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<Bushido> ok
<Bushido> Listo ahora ?
<kuadrosx> Bushido: vuelve a intentar lo que estabas haciendo
<Bushido> http://pastie.org/7735924
<kuadrosx> CUando quiero instalar un programa me sale este error  installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new': No such file or directoryBushido: 
<kuadrosx> a hacer eso ↑
<Bushido> Ya hice eso del mkdir -p
<kuadrosx> Bushido: vuelve a intentar instalar le programa 
<Bushido> Mismo error
<Bushido> installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new': Is a directory
<kuadrosx> sudo rmdir -r format-new
<kuadrosx> Bushido: ↑
<Bushido> sudo rmdir -r format-new rmdir: opción incorrecta -- «r» Pruebe «rmdir --help» para más información.
<BrayanBautista> bushido que es lo que intentas eliminar un directorio o renombrarlo ?
<Bushido> Pues kuadrosx me dice que use ese codigo
<kuadrosx> vee disque menos r
<kuadrosx> sudo rmdir /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<Bushido> BrayanBautista: COmo yo al instalar algo en el centor de software de ubuntu me sale este error installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new': Is a directory
<kuadrosx> Bushido: corre lo que te digo para desacer lo que te dije antes que no funciono
<Bushido> kuadrosx: Listo ya inseste ese codigo
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> ahora, Bushido que estas instalando?
<Bushido> cheese
<Bushido> Oh ya me dejo instalarlo
<Bushido> :3
<Bushido> wiiiiiiii
<bushido> Hola
<bushido> Alguien me peude pasar su dpkg completo
<bushido> Uso ubuntu 13.04
<bushido> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-30
<Costeelation> Buenas tardes.
<SergioMeneses> entonces Costeelation 
<Costeelation> Como vas sergio, todo bien?
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, bien bien por aca en la lucha
<Costeelation> Me puede hacer un favor? no se si tenga ahi a la mano la wiki del flisol medellin, que no la he editado para poner mi asistencia :p
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol/Flisol2013 ?
<Costeelation> si esa :)
<Costeelation> es que recuerdo que jhosman habia dicho que la editaramos los miembros que participariams
<Costeelation> y yo no he puesto mi nombre
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, eso eso!
<Costeelation> esa wiki por que tardará tanto en loguearme :@
<Costeelation> como que enloquece a ratos
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-01
<Costeelation> jsds
<Costeelation> j
<Costeelation> Alguien vivo?
<x1nux> :P
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-04
<x1nux> Alguien por aqui ?
<BrayanBautista> si
<BrayanBautista> en que te puedo ayudar
<x1nux> stunnel no me funciona 
<x1nux> en ubuntu 
<x1nux> me sale el siguiente error y no logro hacelo correr
<x1nux> SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol
<x1nux> ubuntu 12.10
<juan091990> buenas tardes
<juan091990> una pregunta alguien sabe si ubuntu se actuzliza automaticamente?
<kuadrosx_> juan091990: para una nueva version debes hacerlos desde el centro de software
<kuadrosx_> o como se llame en español
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-30
<jlar> muy buena noche: acabo de instalar ubuntu 13.10, pero me encuentro con la sorpresa de que carga el escritorio vacio
<jlar> alguien me podria ayudar gracias
<papachan> nos vemos este sabado en el flisol?
<SergioMeneses> papachan, eso creo
<SergioMeneses> por?
<papachan> porque asi nos conocemos las caras
<papachan> :D
<SergioMeneses> papachan, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ojala
<papachan> no somos bots. estos eventos sirven mucho para saludarse en la vida real :D
<CristhianEchever> ¿Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-02
<Salgado_S> Hola a todos
<Salgado_S> podrian echarme una mano para poder configurar correctamente mi notebook con ubuntu 14.04lts please :)
<Nadi3d> what's wrong with you mate
#ubuntu-co 2015-04-29
<Ubuntero|47976> Buenas noches, tengo una pregunta
<Ubuntero|47976> me dicen que puedo usar ubuntu para reparar mi usb dañana
<Ubuntero|47976> el computador no la lee y me pide formatearla, pero no quiero hacerlo porque tengo información importante conetnida ahí
<Ubuntero|47976> que puedo hacer al respecto?
#ubuntu-co 2016-05-03
<xxavi> hola, un amigo quiere llevar su PC a un "rumano" para que le ponga las "cosas básicas", yo se lo he desaconsejado por qué no es solución, ya que el "rumano" le pondrá lo que necessite en el momento actual y sabemos que al largo del uso de un PC van surgiendo nuevas necessidades, claro, dudo mucho de que el "rumano" se lo ponga todo lo que vaya a necessitar a medio plazo; a mi entender lo mejor es el p
<xxavi> ropio aprendizaje, pero claro mi amigo no está para el aprendizaje informático; quería preguntaros si conoces alguna web dónde expliquen esta situación mejor de lo que lo hago yo ? Gracias.
